# Pirelli Chrono Campers



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience of these tyres?
I'm looking for a pair of new tyres and found somewhere selling Chrono Campers for about £40 each cheaper than the Vanco Campers they will replace.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I guess that's a no then, but I'd never heard of them before either.

They are 2/3rds the price of Vancos and almost half the price of Michelins, so could be worth trying a pair.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Never heard of them either, but if they have the weight and speed ratings that you need, then give them a go!


(As it happens I've never gone for the "camper" versions of any such tyres for our MH's, but always just the "ordinary" versions)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Neither have I in the past - quite pleased with Toyo H07s but I was looking for a Vanco Camping to match up with another un-fitted one and I don't like mixing tyres on the same axle.

But the Cronos are so much cheaper (than the Toyos as well) it would be worth buying a pair and selling the Vanco and I don't like the Vancos that much anyway.


----------

